# Сколько произведений в день учить?



## Luft (21 Ноя 2014)

Посоветуйте пожалуйста сколько же разных произведений в день можно разучивать? 
Уровень - начинающий, 2 недели. 
Докладаю: после изучения трех произведений (В землянке, В лесу прифронтовом, Одинокая гармонь) с повторением пройденного (маленькой ёлочке, жили у бабуси и т.п.) к вечеру в голове все перемешалось (я сейчас отпуск догуливаю). Также боюсь ПЕРЕзаниматься, чтобы не наступило отвращение. 
Подскажите оптимальный режим изучения. И Вроде повторение пройденного, насколько я помню (в детстве ф-но,гитара) необходимо.


----------



## vev (21 Ноя 2014)

Luft (21.11.2014, 18:44) писал:


> Посоветуйте пожалуйста сколько же разных произведений в день можно разучивать?
> Уровень - начинающий, 2 недели.
> Докладаю: после изучения трех произведений (В землянке, В лесу прифронтовом, Одинокая гармонь) с повторением пройденного (маленькой ёлочке, жили у бабуси и т.п.) к вечеру в голове все перемешалось (я сейчас отпуск догуливаю). Также боюсь ПЕРЕзаниматься, чтобы не наступило отвращение.
> Подскажите оптимальный режим изучения. И Вроде повторение пройденного, насколько я помню (в детстве ф-но,гитара) необходимо.


Единого рецепта здесь нет. 
В любом случае, надо разучивать медленно и печально пока пальцы не почувствуют некий автоматизм. Потом можно и в нормальном темпе поиграть. 
Такие коротенькие произведения не особенно показательны. Их два часа подряд не поиграешь. Взрослому человеку одновременно штук десять не будет напряжно. 
Повторять надо то, что уже разучено достаточно регулярно, пока уровень не поднимется до уровня, когда они станут неактуальны. При регулярных занятиях, если в детстве был разумный опыт игры на ф-но и гитаре, можно за год дойти до достаточно сложных произведений. 

Несколько вопросов:
- а насколько далеко Вы продвинулись на ф-но/гитаре?
- сколько часов в день вы выдерживаете на инструменте?
- нет ли желания/возможности хотя бы изредка заниматься с преподавателем?

По себе скажу, что обычно в неделю занимаюсь более 10 часов (иногда много более). За чуть больше года занятий после почти 30-ти летнего перерыва после окончания музыкальной школы, сейчас в работе не самая простая обработка "Маскарада" Хачатуряна и еще с полтора-два десятка произведений от 3-4 до 8-10 страниц текста. Но тут каждому свое. Если начинает воротить от инструмента, то ПЕРЕигрывать не следует. У меня такого не случается. Зачастую даже беру аккордеон в командировки, чтобы использовать свободное время.


----------



## Luft (21 Ноя 2014)

на ф-но занимался в детстве или год или два, основное что вынес оттуда это нотная грамота
по гитаре закончил муз. студию лет в 15, особых успехов не показал. Думаю ниже среднего, хотя хуже меня тоже были.
С преподавателем желание позаниматься есть, а вот возможности. .. ниже среднего (Украина, Харьков, зарплаты заморожены, гривна падает, кредиты). Эх... Так давайте же выпьем, чтобы наши желания совпадали с нашими возможностями! (шутка. я кстати редко пью)
Сейчас мне 44. Вот пробило на баян и все тут. Не аккордеон, что было бы логично после ф-но, а именно баян. После покупки баяна занимался упоем с неделю часов по 6-8. Сейчас часа 4 выходит.
Нотная грамота очень пригодилась. Басы играю на уровне бум-ца-ца (в случае вальса), гамму до мажор в басах играю. Неуверенно конечно. Неделя всего прошла. Конечно же есть проблема совместить две руки. Ну тут вроде как только тренировка.
А к преподу все же собираюсь, но когда надо будет идти дальше Катюш и Землянок.


----------



## Luft (21 Ноя 2014)

а насчет коротеньких произведений, которые два часа не поиграешь.
Играю. И по 2 и по 4 часа. Вот В лесу прифронтовом первую часть минорную мучал 4 часа, пока не стало хоть как-то слитно получаться и еще 2 часа на мажорную часть потратил и на след. день еще 4 часа на всю песню ушло. 
Не знаю, может перерыв в музыке большой, может способностей маловато, но Пока упорство и желание есть.


----------



## Luft (21 Ноя 2014)

И по повторам изученных произведений проблемы есть. На след.день теряюсь с чего начинаются, и в какой тональности, приходится вспоминать по нотам.
Старый уже наверно, не шишнадцать поди...


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Ноя 2014)

Luft (21.11.2014, 18:44) писал:


> сколько же разных произведений в день можно разучивать?


Неправильно поставлен вопрос А сколько Вам нужно? А может лучше одно да лучше?
Вчера были маленьнькие но по три, а сегодня большие и по пять
Вот когда начнете уверенно на память играть хотя бы одно произведение, пусть и немного с ошибками, тогда берите второе, не забывая работать над первым, потом третье и тд...Только усидчивость и неторопливость решат все проблемы


----------



## vev (21 Ноя 2014)

Luft (21.11.2014, 20:13) писал:


> А к преподу все же собираюсь, но когда надо будет идти дальше Катюш и Землянок.


А вот здесь, по-моему, как раз надо несколько занятий с преподавателем позаниматься. Многие вещи такие как посадка, постановка руки, должны быть правильно поставлены с самого начала. Потом ломать будет намного тяжелее.

Luft (21.11.2014, 20:13) писал:


> Не аккордеон, что было бы логично после ф-но, а именно баян.


Тоже распространенное заблуждение. Ничего общего между ф-но и аккордеоном нет. Клавиши размер имеют другой, звукоизвлечение совершенно другое. Это разные инструменты. Разве что расположение клавиш такое же, но не более.

Ну, за 4 часа в день СТООООЛЬКО можно наворотить. У меня, к сожалению, столько времени нет 

Luft (21.11.2014, 20:13) писал:


> гамму до мажор в басах играю. Неуверенно конечно.


Для Вас будет приятно узнать, что ВСЕ остальные мажорные гаммы будут играться в той же позиции. В этом огромное удобство левой клавиатуры баяна/аккордеона. Тоника, вниз - субдоминанта, вверх - доминанта.

Luft (21.11.2014, 20:13) писал:


> Сейчас мне 44. Вот пробило на баян и все тут.


Вот и меня именно в 44 пробило. Заколдованный возраст какой-то 

Так вот настоятельно советую, чтобы преподаватель поставил руку и, возможно, посоветовал репертуар. Если понадобятся ноты - обращайтесь или ко мне или просто на форум. Народ здесь добрый, поделится 

И обязательно учите медленно! Не пробуйте сразу гонять. 
И не возраст здесь главное, а привычка пальцев, ну и их укрепление при игре. Чем больше играете, тем боле появляется мышечная память и разрабатываюся пальцы

Удачи
Евгений

P.S. Здесь можно редактировать сообщения, чтобы не плодить цепочки.


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Ноя 2014)

vev (21.11.2014, 20:51) писал:


> Ничего общего между ф-но и аккордеоном нет


В точку...
vev (21.11.2014, 20:51) писал:


> Заколдованный возраст какой-то


это даааа следующая стадия-привыкание к земле


----------



## vev (21 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (21.11.2014, 20:55) писал:


> vev (21.11.2014, 20:51) писал:
> 
> 
> > Ничего общего между ф-но и аккордеоном нет
> ...


Дима,

это только отвыкание от суеты, а лет ч/з 20 - начнется привыкание к земле


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Ноя 2014)

У меня вот тоже дилемма , не могу никак с тремоло мехом справиться, то ли руки кривые, то ли баян такой... На разжим воздуха больше получается расход , чем на сжим и в результате - одни нервы.


----------



## vev (21 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (21.11.2014, 21:03) писал:


> У меня вот тоже дилемма , не могу никак с тремоло мехом справиться, то ли руки кривые, то ли баян такой... На разжим воздуха больше получается расход , чем на сжим и в результате - одни нервы.


Если мне не изменяет память, неплохо было у Липса это описано. Погляди там. Сам мучился. Главное все медленно-медленно. Не могу сказать, что достиг высот, но уже не так коряво. И еще от постановки инструмента сильно зависит. Когда инструмент держался на ремнях - не получалось, как нашел устойчивое положение, когда ремни практически не работают - стало заметно лучше


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Ноя 2014)

vev (21.11.2014, 21:08) писал:


> И еще от постановки инструмента сильно зависит. Когда инструмент держался на ремнях - не получалось, как нашел устойчивое положение, когда ремни практически не работают - стало заметно лучше


Да согласен... до этого сам дошел тернистыми путями, воюю в общем... с Вивальди "Зима". Знакомый вот "Юпитера" своего продал, а было бы очень интересно сравнить разницу и понять - руки это или это у моего "Рубинчика" чего-то с компрессией.


----------



## Gross (21 Ноя 2014)

Знакомый вот "Юпитера" своего продал, а было бы очень интересно сравнить разницу и понять - руки это или это у моего "Рубинчика" чего-то с компрессией.[/quote]
Дожили! Рубин с Юпитером сравнивают!


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Ноя 2014)

не баяны сравнивают, а для себя понять. ...руки или компрессия такая. ...тему читать надо , а не фразы передергивать


----------



## Сергей С (21 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (21.11.2014, 21:03) писал:


> На разжим воздуха больше получается расход , чем на сжим


Извините, если советую некстати. Начинайте играть тремоло на сжим, как бы в другую сторону. После такой "зеркальной" работы перекос сильных - слабых движений хорошо исправляется. Плюс работа триолями: например в Вивальди разбиваете долю на 6 шестнадцать. Надо пытаться поймать восьмые, большие движения сжим разжим. А мелкие, шестнадцатые, играть как бы на отдаче, не пилить. Кстати на Рубине добиться хорошего тремоло аццки нелегко:мех легкий по весу, и ответ голосов не позволяет добиться свободных быстрых движений.
Удачи, еще раз извините, или учу ученого.


----------



## neil (21 Ноя 2014)

Извиняюсь что влезаю в чужую тему. Тоже дней 10 назад начал учиться играть на аккордеоне дошел в самоучителе Мирека до игры двух рук вроде получается потихоньку. Но репертуар в самоучителе подобран как мне кажется не очень современный даже для того времени. Может кто знает может есть самоучители поновее что бы композиции хоть узнавались


----------



## vev (21 Ноя 2014)

neil (21.11.2014, 23:04) писал:


> Извиняюсь что влезаю в чужую тему. Тоже дней 10 назад начал учиться играть на аккордеоне дошел в самоучителе Мирека до игры двух рук вроде получается потихоньку. Но репертуар в самоучителе подобран как мне кажется не очень современный даже для того времени. Может кто знает может есть самоучители поновее что бы композиции хоть узнавались


В самоучителе главное не сам репертуар, а выработка навыков, необходимых в будущем. Мирек в этом плане не настолько то устаревший учебник. Есть еще Лушников и Двилянский, но они того же периода.

Вы бы не спешили с объединением 2-х рук. По-моему, рановато еще. Не думаю, что через 10 дней САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНОГО обучения можно корректно высчитать ритмический рисунок в обоих руках одновременно. Поиграйте медленно отдельно со счетом, обращая внимание на штрихи.
Ну и все тот же совет: возьмите несколько уроков у преподавателя, чтобы поставить руку и почувствовать посадку. Пусть это Вам кажется неважным, но поверьте это потом окажет Вам неоценимую пользу.

Да и вообще польза от преподавателя есть и на гораздо более высоком уровне. Позанимавшись самостоятельно годик (окончив до этого ДМШ) все равно нашел преподавателя хотя бы на раз в неделю и хочу отметить, что это мне кажется весьма полезным. Занятия стали более эффективными, направленными. Преподаватель слышит то, что сам зачастую пропускаешь.


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Ноя 2014)

Сергей С (21.11.2014, 22:54) писал:


> Извините, если советую некстати


Спасибо большое за совет. 
До ученого мне еще как до Китая пешком Ну а инструмент...конечно надо менять, наконец пришло понимание о его неполноценности на сегодняшний день для меня, хотя он не в самой плохой форме. Для начального уровня конечно неплохой инструмент. По этой причине отложил пока в сторону ноты Гридина "Цыганская рапсодия" (в обр. Ахмедзяновой) , да и еще много чего...


----------



## neil (22 Ноя 2014)

vev (21.11.2014, 23:20) писал:


> neil (21.11.2014, 23:04) писал:
> 
> 
> > Извиняюсь что влезаю в чужую тему. Тоже дней 10 назад начал учиться играть на аккордеоне дошел в самоучителе Мирека до игры двух рук вроде получается потихоньку. Но репертуар в самоучителе подобран как мне кажется не очень современный даже для того времени. Может кто знает может есть самоучители поновее что бы композиции хоть узнавались
> ...


Спасибо за ответ

Просто скучно одну руку играть и вроде по самоучителю пора переходить на две пока получается вот так, но если поработать и мозг когда привыкнет думаю будет лучше






Кто-нибудь может сказать какие тут ошибки (те как сижу играю и тд)

P.S. Думаю буду брать периодически уроки у преподавателя когда найду


----------



## vev (22 Ноя 2014)

neil (22.11.2014, 12:06) писал:


> Кто-нибудь может сказать какие тут ошибки (те как сижу играю и тд)


Замените для начала диван на нормальный, подходящий по высоте стул. Тяжко опереть аккордеон на две полусогнутые ноги. Устойчивости не будет.
Это только для начала

Чтобы было удобно, купите недорогой пюпитр под ноты. Когда ноты лежат на столе и приходится изгибаться, чтобы что-то увидеть, ни о какой нормальной игре речи не пойдет.


----------



## vev (22 Ноя 2014)

Luft (21.11.2014, 20:42) писал:


> Играю. И по 2 и по 4 часа.


Усидчивость - это хорошо, но главное не "заиграть" при столь длительных занятиях руку. Без правильного цикла напряжение-расслабление до этого дойти достаточно просто.


----------



## Luft (22 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (22.11.2014, 09:13) писал:


> Ну а инструмент...конечно надо менять, наконец пришло понимание о его неполноценности на сегодняшний день для меня


Зачем менять? Второй купите. А старый для гулянок пойдет, в дорогу взять ну и т.п.


----------



## Luft (22 Ноя 2014)

neil (21.11.2014, 23:04) писал:


> Извиняюсь что влезаю в чужую тему.


Та наздоровье.


----------



## Luft (22 Ноя 2014)

vev (21.11.2014, 20:51) писал:


> Тоже распространенное заблуждение. Ничего общего между ф-но и аккордеоном нет.


Для меня откровение
vev (21.11.2014, 20:51) писал:


> Если понадобятся ноты - обращайтесь или ко мне или просто на форум. Народ здесь добрый, поделится


Спасибо. Думаю в век интернета и принтера на работе с нотами особых проблем не будет.
vev (21.11.2014, 20:51) писал:


> Ну, за 4 часа в день СТООООЛЬКО можно наворотить. У меня, к сожалению, столько времени нет


Та не особо много и получается наворотить. Наверно руку еще не набил.
vev (21.11.2014, 20:51) писал:


> P.S. Здесь можно редактировать сообщения, чтобы не плодить цепочки.


ПисАл с телефона. Редактирование глючит и цитирование не выходит. Личный ноут пока в мечтах

ЗЫ. 3 поста т.к. разным людям.


----------



## neil (22 Ноя 2014)

vev (22.11.2014, 12:37) писал:


> neil (22.11.2014, 12:06) писал:
> 
> 
> > Кто-нибудь может сказать какие тут ошибки (те как сижу играю и тд)
> ...


Да это я так записал для себя)) Играю я на табуретке и с пюпитром ноты печатаю на принтере.

Пока проблема согласовать две руки и быстры переходы с бас-мажор на другой бас-септаккорд. Видимо пальцы еще не запомнили тк перед зеркалом сажусь получается намного лучше.


----------



## yar_ko (22 Ноя 2014)

Не валяйте дурака! Играть нужно с самого начала занятий двумя руками одновременно! Иначе Вам удачи не видать! И выкиньте из головы все премудрости современной техники! Иначе у Вас не будет памяти ни визуальной, ни пальцевой!


----------



## vev (22 Ноя 2014)

yar_ko (22.11.2014, 16:19) писал:


> Не валяйте дурака! Играть нужно с самого начала занятий двумя руками одновременно! Иначе Вам удачи не видать! И выкиньте из головы все премудрости современной техники! Иначе у Вас не будет памяти ни визуальной, ни пальцевой!


Не валяйте дурака! Попробуйте ка, не зная расположения кнопок ни на одной клавиатуре на уровне рефлексов, играть двумя руками. Совмещать надо разобранные отдельно левую и правую руки. Вот когда разбирать отдельно уже не требуется и играете с листа обеими руками вполне бегло (правда это далеко не две недели после начала занятий ), тогда левая скорее облегчает разучивание, обеспечивая некую ритмическую опору.


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Ноя 2014)

*yar_ko*, *vev*, 
не спорьте, все равно это бесполезный спор, все зависит от индивидуальных особенностей, как говорится - кому булава в руки, а кому костыль...


----------



## yar_ko (23 Ноя 2014)

Я не пытаюсь спорить! По поводу способностей. Весь профессиональный мир, и еже с ним, подобен школьному классу, где в наличии: неуспевающие, двоечники, троечники, хорошисты и отличники. В миру двоечников и троечников пруд пруди. С профессионалами туго. И если ничего не получается, то не судьба. Я начал заниматься баяном в начале 60-х годов. Мой учитель дал установку одновременного разучивания, и я не помню, чтобы я соединял в кучу даже в начальной стадии.В любом случае идёт знакомство и запоминание как левой, так и правой рук.


----------



## Luft (23 Ноя 2014)

Начинал учиться по видеоурокам. Женщина там учит, нашел 21 урок. Там тоже сразу две руки преподают. Синхронности долго учиться придется, так что считаю правильно сразу начинать две руки.
Опробовал методику "лучше меньше да лучше".
Каюсь, хотел даже видео выложить. После 4 часов отрабатывания В землянке пальцы просто стали путаться. Переходы в басах (имею ввиду переходы прыжками типа с фа на соль) практически не улучшились. Выкладывать в сеть сырое смысла не вижу. Только позориться.
Возвращаюсь к методике разучивания 2-3 произведений.


----------



## neil (23 Ноя 2014)

Luft (23.11.2014, 14:21) писал:


> Начинал учиться по видеоурокам. Женщина там учит, нашел 21 урок. Там тоже сразу две руки преподают. Синхронности долго учиться придется, так что считаю правильно сразу начинать две руки.
> Опробовал методику "лучше меньше да лучше".
> Каюсь, хотел даже видео выложить. После 4 часов отрабатывания В землянке пальцы просто стали путаться. Переходы в басах (имею ввиду переходы прыжками типа с фа на соль) практически не улучшились. Выкладывать в сеть сырое смысла не вижу. Только позориться.
> Возвращаюсь к методике разучивания 2-3 произведений.


А что за видео уроки, можешь ссылку дать?


----------



## vev (23 Ноя 2014)

neil (23.11.2014, 16:40) писал:


> А что за видео уроки, можешь ссылку дать?


В youtube набираете "уроки игра на аккордеоне" и радуетесь... возможно. ..

На этих уроках как правило просто показывают как по каким кнопкам/клавишам попадать. Может от них какая польза и есть, но они совершенно игнорируют нормальные классические ноты. В результате не вырабатывается связь между нотами и конкретными клавишами. Оно Вам надо? ТАк и будете потом ждать, когда Вам кто-либо покажет как тыкать (ИМХО)


----------



## Luft (23 Ноя 2014)

У меня баян. Ссылка Вам думаю вряд ли поможет, да и сижу с телефона.
Но видеоуроки толковые. Женщина там именно учит называя ноты, аккорды и т.п. как положено. Начинающему с базовыми муз. знаниями самое то.
В Ютубе наберите "Учимся играть на баяне Урок №1" 




Один вопрос баянистам: при игре терциями правой рукой используют всегда 5 пальцев? у меня 4-мя не выходит. Разучиваю Тонкую рябину.


----------



## Dmvlad (23 Ноя 2014)

*Luft*, 
Нуууу как сказать... не знаю как там в Рябине, но пять пальцев сейчас это нормально. И все таки прежде чем играть что-то терциями, секундами и тд я бы рекомендовал сначала что то попроще с одиночными звуками в правой. Насколько я понимаю, вы еще даже две руки с трудом соединяете...Вам бы для начала арпеджио в разных тональностях поиграть, гаммы, одной рукой, потом двумя, не спеша. Они весьма не плохо развивают моторику...


----------



## Luft (23 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (23.11.2014, 21:48) писал:


> Насколько я понимаю, вы еще даже две руки с трудом соединяете...Вам бы для начала арпеджио в разных тональностях поиграть, гаммы, одной рукой, потом двумя, не спеша. Они весьма не плохо развивают моторику...


Ну не совсем всё плохо. Мелодия вполне просматривается, спотыкаюсь просто. Синхронность да, пока страдает, прыжки в басах (как это по-научному?) не гладкие...
Арпеджио, Гаммы двумя руками... да, надо конечно...эх... неохота но надо...


----------



## neil (27 Ноя 2014)

Подскажите, а можно ли держать немного длинные ногти при обучение на аккордеоне? Просто еще играю на гитаре. Вот и подумал не расцарапаю ли я клавиши.

P.S. Где-то читал, что в музыкалке заставляют стричь ногти


----------



## vev (27 Ноя 2014)

neil (27.11.2014, 19:11) писал:


> Подскажите, а можно ли держать немного длинные ногти при обучение на аккордеоне? Просто еще играю на гитаре. Вот и подумал не расцарапаю ли я клавиши.
> 
> P.S. Где-то читал, что в музыкалке заставляют стричь ногти


Сам с этим сталкивался. Сделал выбор в пользу аккордеона. На гитаре можно извлекать звук (пусть и несколько ущербный ) и без ногтей, а вот постановка руки на аккордеоне с длинными ногтями будет далека от идеала. Для меня чуть больше миллиметра и когти начинают стучать по клавишам и соскальзывать.


----------



## Dmvlad (27 Ноя 2014)

А вот у меня такой вопрос, частенько бывает так вот хочется сыграть какую-нибудь песню, вот взять и сыграть, но... я похоже заложник нот. Не получается вот так на лету подхватить, пусть и в примитиве. Надо хотя бы шпаргалку какую для такого случая. Вот знакомый частенько играет на гулянках, в виде подработки. Если какую песню не знает , то всегда говорит: "Вы напойте, а я подыграю". Один-два куплета и смотришь, он где-то аккордами, где-то терциями глядишь подхватывает. Это опыт? Или. ...


----------



## vev (27 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (27.11.2014, 21:27) писал:


> А вот у меня такой вопрос, частенько бывает так вот хочется сыграть какую-нибудь песню, вот взять и сыграть, но... я похоже заложник нот. Не получается вот так на лету подхватить, пусть и в примитиве. Надо хотя бы шпаргалку какую для такого случая. Вот знакомый частенько играет на гулянках, в виде подработки. Если какую песню не знает , то всегда говорит: "Вы напойте, а я подыграю". Один-два куплета и смотришь, он где-то аккордами, где-то терциями глядишь подхватывает. Это опыт? Или. ...


Дима,
к сожалению, это только опыт 
Мне стало намного легче с этим после того, как стал регулярно, каждый день либо за ф-но, либо на гитаре подбирать совершенно разные мелодии. У меня порой не хватает фантазии и я прошу жену выбрать тему для подбора. На аккордеоне такое проделываю реже: все больше по нотам, но и на нем стало получаться намного пристойнее. И бас как-то стал почти сразу правильный выходить.
Высот аккомпаниатора я пока не достиг, но продвижение вперед однозначно есть. Если в школе не получалось даже "Елочку", то сейчас могу и Альбинони в разных тональностях вытянуть.


----------



## Dmvlad (27 Ноя 2014)

*vev*, 
Мдааа , похоже еще работать , работать и работать ну ничего... и это тоже победим


----------



## Alexgal (28 Ноя 2014)

Dmvlad (27.11.2014, 21:27) писал:


> А вот у меня такой вопрос, частенько бывает так вот хочется сыграть какую-нибудь песню, вот взять и сыграть, но... я похоже заложник нот. Не получается вот так на лету подхватить, пусть и в примитиве. Надо хотя бы шпаргалку какую для такого случая. Вот знакомый частенько играет на гулянках, в виде подработки. Если какую песню не знает , то всегда говорит: "Вы напойте, а я подыграю". Один-два куплета и смотришь, он где-то аккордами, где-то терциями глядишь подхватывает. Это опыт? Или. ...


И "или" безусловно тоже. Ведь аккомпаниатор - это отдельная профессия в музыке. Грамотный аккомпаниатор, подхватывая звучащую мелодию на лету, по первым звукам должен определить тональность, тут же гармонизовать мелодию, поняв характер музыки найти нужный ритмический рисунок аккомпанемента, ко второму куплету "сочинить" контрапункт к основной мелодии, заполнить паузы между фразами. А ведь это и знание гармонии и умение делать аранжировки и импровизировать.
Вспомните замечательнейшего пианиста Дмитрия Петрова, ныне покойного, светлая ему память. Он играл в телепрограмме "В нашу гавань заходили корабли", материалы о нем легко найти в сети.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (15 Дек 2017)

vev писал:


> Luft (21.11.2014, 18:44) писал:Посоветуйте пожалуйста сколько же разных произведений в день можно разучивать?
> Уровень - начинающий, 2 недели.
> Докладаю: после изучения трех произведений (В землянке, В лесу прифронтовом, Одинокая гармонь) с повторением пройденного (маленькой ёлочке, жили у бабуси и т.п.) к вечеру в голове все перемешалось (я сейчас отпуск догуливаю). Также боюсь ПЕРЕзаниматься, чтобы не наступило отвращение.
> Подскажите оптимальный режим изучения. И Вроде повторение пройденного, насколько я помню (в детстве ф-но,гитара) необходимо.
> ...


Извините пожалуйста, а что за не самая простая обработка Маскарада Хачатуряна? Просто это одно из моих любимых произведений, не моглибы скинуть и мне эту обработку? Можно в личку [email protected]


----------



## vev (15 Дек 2017)

*Alex_Bond88*,

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-5640-page-5.html#post38739

там в сборнике есть... Лень выдирать


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (15 Дек 2017)

vev (]*http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-5640-page-5.html#post38739



там в сборнике есть... Лень выдиратСпасибо большое за ответ, но именно этот вариант я и играю.*


----------



## vev (15 Дек 2017)

*Alex_Bond88*,

На мой взгляд он весьма интересный. Другие, что я видел, простые и скучные. Оркестра не слышно


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (15 Дек 2017)

vev писал:


> *Alex_Bond88*,
> 
> На мой взгляд он весьма интересный. Другие, что я видел, простые и скучные. Оркестра не слышно


Даже не спорю, лучше этого варианта я сам не встречал.


----------



## bulkinpv (9 Апр 2018)

Штудирую Мирека. Вот что у него написано, для новичков в плане количества разучиваемых произведений


----------



## vev (9 Апр 2018)

*bulkinpv*,

ориентируйтесь на собственные силы... Таких упражнений может и с десяток быть. Главное четко усвоить то, на что они ориентированы. Да и сложно взрослому человеку с разумной координацией сидеть на таком... На мой взгляд надо вводить что-то более интересное. Песни например...


----------



## Евгений51 (9 Апр 2018)

bulkinpv писал:


> Штудирую Мирека. Вот что у него написано, для новичков в плане количества разучиваемых произведений


Мирек,не советую. Возьмите Бажилина. В неделю по одному произведению, На каждом чему-то надо научиться , а не пройти.В то же время взять Корецкого или другого для подготовишек и пробовать читать с листа правой рукой. Пришлите свой скайп. несколько уроков могу дать.(без оплаты) А потом сами.


----------



## Евгений51 (9 Апр 2018)

neil писал:


> Подскажите, а можно ли держать немного длинные ногти при обучение на аккордеоне? Просто еще играю на гитаре. Вот и подумал не расцарапаю ли я клавиши.
> 
> P.S. Где-то читал, что в музыкалке заставляют стричь ногти
> Чтобы играть на баяне ногти можно не стричь на ногах. С ногтями это равносильно, что на гитаре ногти на левой руке.


----------



## bulkinpv (10 Апр 2018)

*vev*,мне спешить некуда, тем более в базе ноль. Как пошли аппликатуры посложней, то сразу ступор наступил, которые мееедленно проходит. Так что такие упражнения в самый раз. Песни конечно очень хочется начать учить, но хочется сперва научиться разбираться в деталях. А по упражнениям сразу видно, что идет отработка разных рисунков движения пальцев.


----------



## bulkinpv (10 Апр 2018)

*Евгений51*, а можете объяснить преимущества Бажилина перед Миреком?

Спасибо за предложение по Скайпу. Я просто сегодня иду первый раз заниматься с преподавателем из районной ДМШ. Посмотрим как там сложится у нас


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (24 Ноя 2020)

Возвращаясь к вопросу "сколько произведений учить в день?" можно посоветовать не гнаться за количеством. На первом месте должно быть качество занятий. Тут действительно "лучше меньше, да лучше". Когда мои студенты спрашивают: "Сколько заниматься в день?" Я им отвечаю: "Столько, сколько Ваша голова может оставаться свежей". При правильных занятиях первая устает голова. Только потом руки. Если руки устали раньше головы - значит Вы занимаетесь неправильно)). Каждое действие за инструментом должно быть обдумано и просчитано. Вот простой алгоритм занятий:
1) Сначала представляете, что хотите сделать - ставите себе задачу,
2) потом играете,
3) затем анализируете свою игру как бы со стороны. И отвечаете себе на вопрос: получилось то что задумали? Сходится ли то, что Вы услышали, с тем что Вы запланировали? Получилось - ставите новую задачу, нет - работаете над прежней пока не получится (или упрощаете её, разбиваете на более легкие, осуществимые этапы). 
И помните, задачи ставятся пошагово, постепенно, от простого к сложному.

При таком подходе занятия становятся правильными и эффективными. А количество пьес зависит от уровня Вашей подготовки. Выполнение "количества" не должно становиться самоцелью. Хорошо, если получится проработать все пьесы репертуара в день. Но необязательно. Слушайте свой организм, тело, руки. Занятия зажатыми руками, через силу недопустимы. Делайте перерыв в занятиях каждый час (50 минут играем - 10 отдыхаем. Разгоняем кровь: приседания, прыжки, ходьба, наклоны корпуса, скручивания, что нравится в общем + проветривание).
Если физические возможности не поспевают за вашими желаниями)), лучше разбить репертуар на несколько дней: сегодня поиграли 2-3 пьесы, завтра - 2-3 другие и.т.д.
Представьте концертных исполнителей у которых в программе концерт в двух отделениях на 1,5 часа звучания. Если они будут работать над ВСЕЙ программой в день, им даже спать время не останется))).
В общем, целеустремленность, последовательность, благоразумие.

Как всегда. Хотел два слова написать)))


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (1 Июл 2022)

Меня пробило играть через 35 лет после неполной ДМШ. В возрасте 50 лет (сидя на ковидных карантинах было скучно и внезапно зацепило). За год продвинулся очень сильно играя часа по полтора ежедневно. Одновременно штук пять разных пьес разучиваю, так как одну и ту же скучно играть и за мной никто не гонится по срокам и экзаменам. Сейчас гораздо проще с репертуаром для разучивания. Ноты в интернете есть всякие, на любой вкус и сложность. Для совсем новичков желательно использовать ноты с аппликатурами, подписанными более опытными людьми. Кстати отдельно левую и отдельно правую партии мне обычно сложнее играть, поэтому сразу медленно, но двумя руками лучше играется. В детстве я даже по нотам не научился играть, но примерно после полугода научился читать ноты довольно быстро. Причём сейчас даже произошёл перекос и глядя в ноты играть могу вполне ровно, а на память не помню вообще.


----------



## globus (1 Июл 2022)

Евгений51 написал(а):


> взять Корецкого или другого для подготовишек


Не находится напрочь, в фамилии нет ошибки? Только автор боевиков, который Даниил.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (9 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Меня пробило играть через 35 лет после неполной ДМШ. В возрасте 50 лет (сидя на ковидных карантинах было скучно и внезапно зацепило). За год продвинулся очень сильно играя часа по полтора ежедневно. Одновременно штук пять разных пьес разучиваю, так как одну и ту же скучно играть и за мной никто не гонится по срокам и экзаменам. Сейчас гораздо проще с репертуаром для разучивания. Ноты в интернете есть всякие, на любой вкус и сложность. Для совсем новичков желательно использовать ноты с аппликатурами, подписанными более опытными людьми. Кстати отдельно левую и отдельно правую партии мне обычно сложнее играть, поэтому сразу медленно, но двумя руками лучше играется. В детстве я даже по нотам не научился играть, но примерно после полугода научился читать ноты довольно быстро. Причём сейчас даже произошёл перекос и глядя в ноты играть могу вполне ровно, а на память не помню вообще.


Меня накрыло через 48 лет, после окончания ДМШ, за 2,5 года не плохо продвинулся и не только в игре, но и в ремонте аккордеонов и баянов. Разучивать начинаю сразу с обеих рук, главное, сперва набросать аппликатуру, частенько добавляю свою аранжировку. Левая у меня сама играет, зачастую даже в ноты смотреть не надо, на слух точно попадаю, возможно сказывается игра на гитаре, нужно только разучить правую. А вот вопрос, сколько произведений учить в день, интересный)) Если играешь две недели с нуля, то можно сразу с десяток, а то и два разучивать, толку один фик не будет)) В моем понимании, разучить произведение, это значит играть на память и не глядя в ноты, без ошибок. Уровень сложности тоже разный бывает. Одновременно целесообразно, как мне кажется по практике и по воспоминаниям ДМШ, одновременно брать не более 2-3 произведений, чтобы не было в голове какафонии, опять же не нужно забывать, что приходится повторять уже разученные, особенно, если это не тренировочные этюды и входят в ваш репертуар и их набирается два-три десятка. Здесь в общем у кого как, кому-то лучше въедливо брать одну вещь и доводить её до ума. Потом не все произведения сразу заходят. Бывает, что одно с ходу получается и душа к нему лежит, а другое по нотам приходится целый месяц мурыжить и ни как не идёт, в смысле, не запоминается, к нему добавляется ещё пара, вот тогда приходится либо забрасывать, то, что не учится (причина в основном одна, не очень то и хотелось), либо форсировать запоминание начатого.


----------

